# WD MY Cloud, welche festplatten werden verbaut?



## KonterSchock (23. Dezember 2014)

hab vor was in richtung daten speicherung zu tun, sprich auch daten abrufen von zu hause, und für kunden die sich zb bilder vom Shooting ansehen oder runterladen wollen.

wer weis was da verbaut ist? die redline oder????

grüße
schock


----------



## Atothedrian (23. Dezember 2014)

In MyCloud sind mit nahezu 99,9999% wahrscheinlichkeit die WD Red Platten verbaut, da diese ja für RAID optimiert sind und MyCloud im RAID 1 laufen sollte.

Kleiner Tipp: Damit andere deine Fragen leichter beantworten können solltest du deinen Schreibstil nochmal überarbeiten.

Edit: Seh grad die gibs auch mit nur einem Slot. Naja wenn dann richtig ich würde zu der 2 Platten Version greifen.


----------



## KonterSchock (23. Dezember 2014)

ja habs verbessert, bin am tab, da ist das so eine sache....

ja hab vor die mit nur einer platte zu kaufen, 3tb version, sind da auch die roten drin?


----------



## SlowRider (23. Dezember 2014)

Also bei mir werkelt seit einiger Zeit ein WD MY Cloud Mirror. Es sind 2 WD Red Platten verbaut. Bei mir 2x 2TB im Raid 1.
Läuft bei mir als Netzwerkspeicher für sämtliche Daten auf die alle Rechner Zugriff haben sollen. Außerdem nutze ich es als Medienserver (DLNA-Server) für Musik, Filme und Bilder. Ebenso stelle ich einige Daten für Arbeitskollegen bereit.
Das ganze läuft bis jetzt sehr zuverlässig, Schreib und Leseraten über GB-Lan bei ca. 60 MB/s. Bricht bei kleinen Dateien stark ein.
Mit DLNA hab ich so meine Probleme, aber nur mit dem Mediaplayer der Windowsrechner (Win7 und Win 8), da fehlen in der Bibliothek viele Daten. Mit andere Geräten (TV, BlueRay Player, Handys) läuft alles ohne Probleme.

Nur eines stört mich stark. Ordner auf dem Gerät lassen sich nicht in Windows offline verfügbar machen und damit auch nicht automatisch synchronisieren. Es muss entsprechend eine extra Software verwendet werden.


----------



## KonterSchock (23. Dezember 2014)

wie ist das mit der dns? alle 24stunden ändert sich doch die ip von zu hause.

wie ist die Sicherheit bei diesen Geräten?

hab leider nur 160€ zuverfügung


----------



## keinnick (23. Dezember 2014)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> wie ist das mit der dns? alle 24stunden ändert sich doch die ip von zu hause.



Dafür kannst Du Managed DNS | Externes DNS | Anycast DNS | Lastausgleich (oder ähnliche Dienste) verwenden. Alternativ kannst Du Deinen Provider nach einer festen IP fragen, wobei die Chancen als Privatkunde da meist schlecht sind.


----------



## KonterSchock (23. Dezember 2014)

bietet wd sowas nicht? dachte das ding wäre komplett durchdacht.


----------



## keinnick (23. Dezember 2014)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> bietet wd sowas nicht? dachte das ding wäre komplett durchdacht.



Naja, WD bietet Dir ne Platte, mit der Du Dich über das Netzwerk / Internet verbinden kannst. Wie Du das machst ist Deine Sache. WD weiß ja nicht ob Du ne Standleitung, nen DSL-Anschluss oder eine UTMS-Verbindung nutzt.


----------



## Muetze (23. Dezember 2014)

es gibt bei WD schon einen Dienst um von extern zuzugreifen aber hierzu musst die User am drive einrichten und auch einen zufallsgenerierten generierten Code auf den Rechner von den aus zugegriffen werden will einrichten


----------



## Saguya (23. Dezember 2014)

Einfach bei Free Dynamic DNS - Managed DNS - Managed Email - Domain Registration - No-IP eine kostenlose DNS Domain holen, auf deinem Router/NAS die daten eintragen und schwupps ist das ding online erreichbar.


----------



## KonterSchock (23. Dezember 2014)

bräuchte dann aber hilfe, bin da nicht gut drin, was netzwerk und so angeht.

gib mir hardware ich fress sie, aber bei Netzwerk Geschichten bin ich ein schwachmart, würde es über die Feiertage einrichten wollen, kennt es ja irgendwann wirds langweilig.

die nas wird mein Geschenk.



hmmm wird die dns nicht bei der erst einrichtung gesichert, schaut euch mal das video an, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7YXpSPtW8E


----------



## KonterSchock (24. Dezember 2014)

das gerät ist nun fest, und steht unter dem baum, wer möchte mir die tage helfen? vielleicht gehts einen ja wie mir und flüchtet ins forum.....

frohe weinnachten meine liebe pcgh gemeinschaft.


----------

